
There Is Now Just One Blockbuster Left in the US - oblib
https://gizmodo.com/there-is-now-just-one-blockbuster-left-in-the-us-1827563382
======
oblib
That was one of the craziest companies I ever saw people do business with.

I watched them ban a few people who were gladly forking over outrageous late
fees for movies they'd rented there.

I stood there thinking when I saw that, "why wouldn't they be asking you to
take even more movies home?" They had to be making way more money off of those
who were paying their late fees than those who always brought the movie back
on time.

I finally asked one of their staff about it once after seeing them ban someone
I was with (my future wife on one of our first dates) and she told me it was
because it was "inconvenient for their good customers".

I pointed out that the woman she'd just banned paid them over twice as much
for the same thing as their "good" customers and she never complained for a
second about it. The girl behind the counter just didn't see it that way and
told me it was "company policy" and her name was in their computer, and she
clearly enjoyed enforcing that policy and confiscated my wife's "Blockbuster
Card".

We both laughed asses off about that as we left, and still do while watching
movies on our Roku.

